# Any thoughts on API General Cure for swim bladder disorder?



## kq514 (Jan 16, 2015)

My poor guy has been on his side for a week and a half, saw the first signs of poopage last night (very small). He looks like he's struggling to breath and his abdomen is turning white. Recently started pineconing and lost his appetite. I have had him in temp. controlled 1 gall. hospital tank with a tsp. of epsom salt for four days, which I change 100% every day. 

I've run out of options, so does anyone have any experience with API general cure? Since this all started when I fed him a freeze-dried bloodworm, I just thought it was constipation. Could it be parasites? Can I use API in junction with epsom salt?

Thanks betta friends!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

If he is pineconing then you need to get Seachem Kanaplex. pineconing means he is showing signs of dropsy which means organ failure. 

As a side note - yes General Cure does work if the problem is not organ failure but just constipation because of parasites. 

In your case, General Cure will be no help. You need to get Kanaplex.


----------



## kq514 (Jan 16, 2015)

ordered! thanks!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

should I have mentioned that you should have tried to buy it somewhere and not ordered it...? When your fish starts pineconing you must start Kanaplex asap - as organ failure is fatal and is often not possible to cure.


----------



## kq514 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah too true cause he just died.


----------



## kq514 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for all your help anyways! I will stock up on that stuff for the future when I'm ready for another little guy.


----------

